# When to give a new hedgehog a bath



## Melissa1446 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was given a one year old hedgehog about 4 days ago. She is shy and will walk around and explore, but is still balling up when I first pick her up. I noticed that she needs a little bath and nail trim, but I'm wondering when I should try this. I don't want to make her more nervous around me.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe give her one or two more days, but if she needs a bath you can probably go ahead and give her one (I'm assuming her previous owner gave her baths?). And have some treats on hand for the nail trimming.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed. Not too many hedgies actually enjoy bathtime anyways. Mine spends the entire time trying to climb out of the sink...unsuccessfully of course! But as much as he hates the bath I swear he is better tempered when he's clean so it might be worth trying with her. 

If you want to give her a bit more time to adjust before a full bath perhaps try a footbath. Stick her in maybe an inch of water and let her walk around...that will also make a nail clipping session easier.

Good luck...she's a cutie!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

On a different note, there are hedgehogs that enjoy baths.

This video is Reginald being sad that the water is going away.






Look at him mourn.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Reginald is so funny! :lol: Piglet hates baths and nowadays I have to kind of pin him, gently but firmly, against the side of the sink to hold him still enough to brush his feet. At one point I tried making the water deeper so he couldn't climb out as easily, but then he just got really really good at swimming...


----------



## cowgirl toffee (Jun 12, 2013)

My boy Quilen demands his feet to be scrubbed with a toothbrush. When he's finished with one foot, he will put another foot up for a scrubbing. He's a weirdo though. 

*Melissa1446*, your girl is adorable! if you had non toxic dye, you could make panda eyes.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

cowgirl toffee said:


> My boy Quilen demands his feet to be scrubbed with a toothbrush. When he's finished with one foot, he will put another foot up for a scrubbing.


You should try to catch video of this...too funny!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

sklock65 said:


> cowgirl toffee said:
> 
> 
> > My boy Quilen demands his feet to be scrubbed with a toothbrush. When he's finished with one foot, he will put another foot up for a scrubbing.
> ...


Oh my goodness, please please please get a video of this!!

And Melissa1446, your little girl really looks like a sweetheart! Her coloring is beautiful!!


----------



## cowgirl toffee (Jun 12, 2013)

abbys said:


> ... Oh my goodness, please please please get a video of this!!...


I will! My little demanding guy loves attention and I'm sure he would like his little feet cleaned. :lol:


----------



## Melissa1446 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well bath went well, but I cut one of her paws to the quick. She only bled a tiny bit, but I feel soooooo bad. She was really in need of a nail trim and it was so hard to do! It took two of us and a really long time.


----------



## cowgirl toffee (Jun 12, 2013)

Melissa1446 said:


> Well bath went well, but I cut one of her paws to the quick. She only bled a tiny bit, but I feel soooooo bad. She was really in need of a nail trim and it was so hard to do! It took two of us and a really long time.


Just use a bit of corn starch to stop any bleeding on her toes. After a treat of chicken or apples, she'll be alright.


----------



## hedgehogssss (Jan 15, 2015)

*Hedgehog Bath Time*

Hello! I have just registered.. I think. Anyway, I have one question. When do you give your hedgehog a bath? Every week? Please answer! And where do you get the nail clipper?


----------

